# REAR TIRE SIZE CHANGES



## Gary Webb (Sep 4, 2017)

I have a 4600 that came with 16.9 X 30, OD=59" as far as I can tell. When I acquired the tractor It had 18.4 X 16.1, OD=44.7". Is there any concerns about the OD differences? Could this model DX2 have been built with the 18.4 X 16.1 tires? Front tires are 9.5L. What are your thoughts?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

You shouldn’t have any problems with it. You will gain a little torque but lose a little speed. You also will be a little off-level when you’re checking and changing your fluids. But other than that, there’s nothing to worry about.

My guess is that a previous owner needed need wheels/tires and got those ones for a good price.


----------



## Gary Webb (Sep 4, 2017)

Well tires and rims cost 2200.00 so I wouldn't say cheep. Tractor seems to set level??


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Assuming your wheelbase is 120”, that diameter difference would calculate to approximately 3.5degrees of slope compared to the factory configuration.


----------



## Gary Webb (Sep 4, 2017)

BTW new rims because calcium rusted old rims out. I now use artificial beet juice. adds weight without the rust problem. A picture of old tires and rims, followed by new tires and rims.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I like the new ones


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

What is artificial beet juice?


----------



## Gary Webb (Sep 4, 2017)

My understanding is artificial beet juice is what tire people call the new chemical they use to weight tires. I really don't know what it is. Its not suppose to cause rusting and corrosion like calcium did!


----------

